# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Otvorenost u cm ili prstima

## YoungMummy

Vjerojatno je vec pisano puno na ovu temu al nisam uspjela nac sto mi treba a nemam sad bas previse vremena za kopat... imam glupo/banalno pitanje: koliko moras biti otvoren da bi beba mogla izac van? Koliko prstiju, i koliko je to u cm? Koliko je uopce 1 prst centimetara? Tek sam sad skuzila da mi se ti pojmovi i brojevi brkaju, a porod samo sto ne pocne. I feel stupid  :Embarassed:

----------


## MGrubi

ma to ti i  oni mjere cirka (ovisi kolko je debel doktor   :Smile:  između 8 i 10 
cm će krenuti druga faza - tiskanje , to ti nitko ne zna odrediti u minutu, samo moraš fino trud po trud prodisati i onda češ osjetiti taj nagon za tiskanje u donjem dijelu tijela, viruj mi prepoznati ćeš,e onda beba treba polako vani, nikako jako tiskanje trbušnih mišića, jer imaš  2 sata za dovršiti porod, pa ćemu žurba

----------


## bodycreator

1PRST=1,5CM
bar su meni tako rekli u rodilištu
ja u 41 tj. bila otvorena prst i pol

----------


## Astralis

(da ne otvaram novi topic..)

Koliko je otprilike rodilja otvorena kad joj je trud svakih 10min. Znam da je to individualno, ali recimo da se radi o prvoj trudnoći i da je sve regularno...

 :Bye:

----------


## marta

> (da ne otvaram novi topic..)
> 
> Koliko je otprilike rodilja otvorena kad joj je trud svakih 10min. Znam da je to individualno, ali recimo da se radi o prvoj trudnoći i da je sve regularno...


ne moze se odgovoriti na tvoje pitanje, tocnije svaki odgovor je moguc. 
mozes biti otvorena skroz il nista ili bilo sta izmedju.

----------


## Astralis

> Astralis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (da ne otvaram novi topic..)
> 
> Koliko je otprilike rodilja otvorena kad joj je trud svakih 10min. Znam da je to individualno, ali recimo da se radi o prvoj trudnoći i da je sve regularno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma to pitam zato da sto kasnije odem u bolnicu. A doc. preporučuju na tih otprilike 10min. A ja bi otišla ono na nekih 8cm, tako da imam samo roditi   :Yes:  

Eh jesam ja to idealno smislila   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

meni je doc rekao kad budu na 5 min razmaka i 1 min dugi,
računaj da otvaranje prvorotki traje 10-12 sati

----------


## Irchi

Meni je rečeno kao prvorotki da dođem kad budu na 3 minute punih sat vremena.

----------


## Smajlić

možda moje pitanje bude isto malo off topic, ali ajde, ima neke veze s otvaranjem, tj. otvorenošću...Sad sam trudna 37+4 i jučer me cijelo poslijepodne kao nešto rezalo u rodnici. Nisu bili bolovi za neizdržat, ali bome nisu bili ni ugodni...
Je li moguće da se nešto dolje događa, tj. da se možda nešto malo otvaran? :? 
U prvoj trudnoći nisam imala takve znakove, pa  me zanima...
Thanks!  :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

Smajlić ,vrlo je vjerojatno da su počele pripreme za porod, tipa omekšavanje cerviksa, njegovo skraćivanje , a moguće je i da si se polako počela otvarati. Ti si zapravo već u terminu.
Želim ti ugodan i lijep porod   :Love:  .

----------


## Smajlić

> Smajlić ,vrlo je vjerojatno da su počele pripreme za porod, tipa omekšavanje cerviksa, njegovo skraćivanje , a moguće je i da si se polako počela otvarati. Ti si zapravo već u terminu.
> Želim ti ugodan i lijep porod   .


Joj Irchi, jesam se naježila kad sam pročitala tvoj post...
Ne mogu vjerovat da je to zapravo tu...  :Trep trep:

----------


## Astralis

> Meni je rečeno kao prvorotki da dođem kad budu na 3 minute punih sat vremena.


 :Idea:   covjece pa to ti je taman da se porodis... Zapravo neznam,moja stara mi pricala da je isla u bolnicu na trud otprilike svakih 5min i kad je dosla proslo je mozda 1h dok nije rodila brata. Ocito je to kod svakog individualno... Neznam, ja ću negdje na oko 7min izmedju   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## YoungMummy

Ja sam dosla u bolnicu kad su mi trudovi bili otprilike na svakih 5 min(nisu bili skroz pravilni, al dok me nisu prikopcali na drip nisu ni postali), i bila otvorena samo 1 cm, a rodila sam 11 sati nakon toga...tako da je ocito SVE jako individualno...

----------


## skviki

Ja sam imala trudove dosta neredovito ali su trajali cijelu noć. Pred jutro su se još i prorijedili ali kako sam bila naručena za pregled jer mi je taj dan  bio termin otišla sam i ispalo je da sam otvorena 7 prstiju i spremna za rađaonu!

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam doduse i prije nego sto je poceo porod bila otvorena 3 cm, ali od prvog truda do 10 cm otvorenosti mi je proslo manje od sat vremena! doduse trudovi su odmah poceli na dvije minute razmaka. nema pravila.

----------


## Felix

meni su odmah poceli na 5min i nakon 6 sati se skratili na 3min. nakon jos sat vremena sam bila samo 3cm otvorena. dakle, irchina preporuka bi vrijedila i za mene (samo sto smo mi putovali u graz)

----------


## paws

41+2 sam, a nisam uopče otvorena? :?

----------


## ana.m

> (da ne otvaram novi topic..)
> 
> Koliko je otprilike rodilja otvorena kad joj je trud svakih 10min. Znam da je to individualno, ali recimo da se radi o prvoj trudnoći i da je sve regularno...


Ja sam tada bila otvorena jedva jedan prst  8)

----------


## Smajlić

> 41+2 sam, a nisam uopče otvorena? :?


Bez brige, to nema veze. ja sam isto do zadnjeg trenutka bila zatvorena, i isto u brizi zašto se nisam otvorila. No, kad krenu pravi trudovi, kreće i otvaranje. prema tome, bolje ti je da si sad još zatvorena.

----------


## paws

Danas opet na pregledu skroz zatvorena, ctg dobar.
Noćas su mi krenuli trudovi, ali skroz lagani i osjećam ih samo kad ležim.
I danas na ctg-u sam isto osjetila jako lagano
i naravno doktorica je skužila po ctg-u da imam skroz lagane trudove,
ali je rekla da je to preslabo pošto je bebać procjenjen na 4600
i da nemamo šta čekati da sutra dođem na gel i indukciju,
a ako slučajno nebi išlo radi veličine bebe,
onda u utorak na carski? :?  :?  :?

----------

